

Twitter's Business Model - Promoted Tweets - mhunter
http://adage.com/digiconf10/article?article_id=143237

======
spazmaster
I like the ad model. Only relevant tweets will make it in this environment,
which ensures we won't be seeing too much spam I would think. I wonder if a
Google Adwords kind of text link in the sidebar would work for on the search
page, I bet it would. Why wouldn't they use that?

